# Tips and tricks for clearing acne quick



## tifa-chan0890 (Feb 10, 2008)

-__-; even though I wash religously and am on BC I still break out. It's a pain too being a cosplayer and all, we tend to need nice skin to pull of the perfect visual kei,anime and game character looks. So I was wondering if anyone had tips or tricks to rid the face of these pains quickly. I have tried many things, but eh...what can I say...I am cursed!


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Feb 10, 2008)

maybe it is caused by your diet


----------



## magosienne (Feb 10, 2008)

diet can explain that yes, if it's not balanced. my little trick to get rid of those nasty pimples is grapefruit essential oil, a drop applied on it with a q-tip and most of it is gone overnight (you can apply it on the morning but it's phototoxic, so you will have to use a sunscreen after). i also use a sunscreen, i believe it really helps. a gentle exfoliator and a clay based mask to clean deeply the pores will help as well.

you can also check the sticky with acne tips, maybe you'll find some more info


----------



## tifa-chan0890 (Feb 10, 2008)

well I haven't been on BC long not even a full month yet so maybe it's too soon to see results?

and I don't think it's my diet because I tend to avoid chocolates due to migrains and a list of food I cannot have because of them. I don't eat fast food a lot either...


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 10, 2008)

well, if its a lot of smaller pimples, then i'd suggest exfoliating. my doctor told me to do this and it worked!

If you have a lot of 'bigger" pimples, you may also want to talk to your doctor about getting a prescription, i've used accutane and dalacin and both worked wonerfullly.

Of course after going off them, some acne does still come back, so i've recently been using a spot treatment by nutrimetics, its the absolute best one i have tried!! I put it on at night, &amp; i can see a noticable difference by morning!


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 10, 2008)

I am not a fan of over the counter products - unless you are the person that gets only 1-2 pimples a month. If that is the case, try oxy or clearasil.

Have you had a doctor examine your skin? Maybe they will know of a prescription medication that will help. At the very least, they will put you on a regime that includes cleansing, exfoliating and acne control.

Personally, I think what you eat has nothing to do with acne.


----------



## fawp (Feb 10, 2008)

Try to eat healthy, drink at least eight cups of water everyday, take a multi-vitamin, touch your face as little as possible, and wash your pillowcases at least once a week.


----------



## tifa-chan0890 (Feb 10, 2008)

I get little ones and only once and a while I will get thoes painful big ones *dies*

I used to have a doctor about 3yrs ago but he closed and he was the only one around. I didn't like the stuff he gave me either. Never worked. I even tried proactive (CRAP!) and I hate it. (Yuck yuck!)

Right now I am trying dermalogica and it is nice but I am still not seeing too much results. Infact my skin seemed to be getting better before I started using it when I just washed my face and applied clean and clears on spot treatment. I think I am just going to go back to that. I do also have a clay mask I used twice a week.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 10, 2008)

Try to make sure you're drinking lots of water! It will make all kinds of improvements to your skin. I find it for some reason harder to drink enough water if I have to keep going and getting a glass, and another glass, and so on and so forth. So I just bought one of those big Nalgene type bottles and if you just keep refilling that it's much easier! Then you just have to remind yourself to drink it, not refill it and drink it 8 times a day like a glass.


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 10, 2008)

I apply pure Tea Tree Oil on the zit with a Q-tip twice a day. Usually by the next day it is almost gone. No dry flakey skin as a result either.


----------



## tifa-chan0890 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ah the tea tree. I forgot about that trick! To bad I am out at the moment T_T dang...

I do try to drink a lot of water and I was doing really well for a while, but I couldn't ignore my love of milk for much longer -laughs- Perhaps I should just bring a water bottel to school with me then and stop spending money on other drinks? Might help in two ways instead of one -laughs-

Someone said toothpaste once. I've heard bad things though, and I don't know if I want to stick that on my face =/


----------



## KDMAMA (Feb 10, 2008)

I completely agree with Carolyn. Some people have acne and those who don't just don't get it.

Acne can be from a variety of different reasons and each person is very different. Sometimes it *might* be diet but most times it's in the genes or hormone related (and I am not talking about PMS). If you have a moderate to severe case your best bet is seeing a dermatologist. If it's a couple pimples here and there OTC stuff may work well for you. And trying diet and water *might* help.

While I do think drinking more water might help a little it will _hardly _solve moderate to severe acne problems. And while I am at it I think telling someone to change their diet is as ridiculas as telling someone to wash their face more. These misconceptions and this misinformation is what creates and keep the stigma of acne alive.


----------



## tifa-chan0890 (Feb 10, 2008)

Well diet is a good thing to bring up, however I have been told by many people including my doctor once that diet really has little to do with your skin. Don't know if it is true as that is a huge debate but I though I would mention it.

It's not bad thankfully, but yet it's still a pain. So I am just looking for quick little tips and tricks others use in hopes of finding something that works for me as well. Also think it may be helpful to others.


----------



## monniej (Feb 11, 2008)

maybe fish oil or omega 3s might help. just a suggestion.


----------



## tifa-chan0890 (Feb 11, 2008)

really? you can get those like vitimins right? @[email protected] at this point I'll try anything *dies*


----------



## sugarwoman (Feb 14, 2008)

Great info!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tifa-chan0890* /img/forum/go_quote.gif really? you can get those like vitimins right? @[email protected] at this point I'll try anything *dies* yes, try pharmacies or healthfood stores.


----------



## acneXpert (Feb 15, 2008)

Thermal treatment might work for you.


----------

